
Spot mini the robot, next gov - NinaJZapala
They say this look robot looks like a dog? It looks like a mutation of a dogs body and then a dinosaur head was placed on top. Scary.
======
sharemywin
Handle scares the shit out of me a lot more than the dog. I'm thinking of
buying a share of google, so when the robots come maybe they spare
shareholders. At least in the first round.

~~~
w_t_payne
Sadly, Google no longer own Boston Dynamics.

~~~
schappim
I think SoftBank now owns them from memory. I'll have to investigate how the
Japanese stock exchange works!

